
The Problems with Open Source - GarethX
http://blog.fogcreek.com/the-problems-with-open-source-and-how-to-fix-them-interview-with-justin-searls/
======
brudgers
The audio only [Soundcloud] version: [https://soundcloud.com/fogcreek/justin-
searls-the-problems-w...](https://soundcloud.com/fogcreek/justin-searls-the-
problems-with-open-source-and-how-to-fix-them)

